# Message t-shirts and other apparel.......



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

As an example, my brother mentioned that one of his homegirls at university was wearing a message t-shirt. Across her chest were the lettes in large "GIB" and then below "Good in Bed." 

She wondered why she was getting all this attention. My brother is a real alpha male. No thought to how empowered a woman must be to wear whatever she damn well pleases....... he told "waht would you expect?"

Have you ever encountered clothing with messages on them, and thought, either WTF, do they realise how offensive that is, or whatever.........


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL, I would wear that. Hubs wouldn't want me leaving the house.....but I'd still wear it


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Have you ever encountered clothing with messages on them, and thought, either WTF, do they realise how offensive that is, or whatever.........


i don't think it's offensive, i just wouldn't wear it because i don't want that kind of attention. there are enough subway perverts and guys yelling gross comments on the street already, the last thing anyone needs is to invite more of that!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Here we call them "bogan slogan" t shirts. It's very much the realm of those lacking in self esteem, very "look at moi"

*shudder*


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> She wondered why she was getting all this attention.


No she didn't.

Wearing the shirt is fine, but lying about why she's doing it isn't.


----------



## LoveBeingFemale (Nov 5, 2012)

These aren't even remotely feminine. Several years ago, I was coming out of one of the big box stores, and there was a young women who had on a t-shirt with some writing on it, and all I could see were the words, "This is....." and I couldn't see the rest of the writing because the shirt went into the layers of flab on her stomach---no big deal. Except she then went to adjust the shirt and then I saw the shirt in it's entirety. It read, "This is what HOT looks like." I've never forgotten it--LOL!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

A friends oldest daughter started attending the University of South Carolina last fall. The Christmas cards they sent out were the daughter and her younger sister in shirt that read, in huge letters, "C0CKS". Really?

I kinda want to (but wouldn't) wear a shirt that reads, "Your retarded".


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Clothing with letters,name brands all over the place,and "funny" little sayings or quips is not my cup of tea.
It's cute while you're in your teens maybe but when you're a grownup it looks like you're trying too hard to get attention and cling desperately to your teen years.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess I'm alone in thinking that the shirts are funny. They appeal to my sense of humour. Dh and I both wear tshirts with slogans. Now, I wouldn't *really* wear the GIB one out of the house, but I do think its funny. I have lots of slogan and cartoon character shirts. It's part of who I am. I still dress the way I did when I was a teen, for day to day. Jeans and a tshirt. I'm not desperately clinging to my youth, or seeking attention. I just think they are humorous and they are part of my laid back style.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Well, how about one of these?*


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't even understand the second one lol.....


Mine are innocent by comparison.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Most message shirts might be fine for college-aged kids and below, but most of them are pretty boring and glaringly ugly. There are some that have good designs and are humorous, but not many that I personally care to bother wearing.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

As well as the upper age limit others have hinted at I think that those messages that deal with / hint at sex should have an over 18 certificate. 

It makes me ANGRY when I see preteen’s / young teen's wearing messages that include sexual innuendo on them. What are they / their parents thinking letting them walk down the street dressed like that?

OMG I have just read that back to myself and now I know I have turned into my father.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

they're funny on mugshots.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I also find some of the t-shirts that I have seen humorous. Especially if they are clever and witty. But, I have seen some that are crude and downright vulgar. Especially on younger children and I wonder where the parents are. There is no reason for an 11 year old girl to be wearing tight workout pants that say "Juicy" or "Sexy" on the rear end in sequins. Nor is it ok to walk around in public with F*CK YOU! written on your shirt in big, bold letters. You may have the right to do it but it definitely shows a lack of class. 
I was in a shopping mall once and saw this guy in front of me. On his back was a chart showing 50 sex positions. Now the people in the illustrations were "cartoon" drawings but the situation was explicit enough. Really? I mean, really? I suppose the guy thought he was being edgy and hip don't you know.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

If my college-aged boys were wearing them to a private party or some collegiate social gathering, I could live with that! That's fun to them! Hell, contrary to popular belief, I was young once myself!

But where I would fastly draw the line on wearing those things is at family, community, or church functions!


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I don't even understand the second one lol.....
> 
> 
> Mine are innocent by comparison.


I almost lost it due to the second one!!

I won't wear my 'My pen is huge" shirt out with my mother, but if I'm out with the guys...sure why not!?!
I won't wear my red sox sux shirt to fenway either..I save that for yankee stadium..


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> As an example, my brother mentioned that one of his homegirls at university was wearing a message t-shirt. Across her chest were the lettes in large "GIB" and then below "Good in Bed."
> 
> She wondered why she was getting all this attention. My brother is a real alpha male. No thought to how empowered a woman must be to wear whatever she damn well pleases....... he told "waht would you expect?"
> 
> Have you ever encountered clothing with messages on them, and thought, either WTF, do they realise how offensive that is, or whatever.........












I get that some see this as playful and funny but it is about getting attention. They may be fooling themselves. To some extent it is taunting. I am fine with these for college age women at a party.

It matters I think if one is married or not. There is no freaking way I would not take such a thing as direspectful if my wife wore something that indicated she might be an easy lay. Even in jest.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My ex boyfriend in college got one of those sexual position T shirts in New Orleans. They corresponded to astrological signs and it was silouhettes. I thought it was ok wearing around New Orleans but when we got back and he wanted to wear it around I didn't feel comfortable. 
He was trying to be hip and edgy and show that sex wasn't a bad thing. Whatever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Funny Shirts, Cool Shirts, Nerdy Shirts, Geek Shirts, Joke Shirts.

No not really most of them are hysterically offensive and bound to get you beat up.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I seen quite a few of these, and some of them are downright stupid.

By far, two of the worst I've ever seen were;

1]".._Your boyfriend snores_..." worn by girls who obviously don't understand they're actually calling herself slvts...

2]"..._I'm not a gynecologist, but I'll have a look_.." worn by stupid young men whom the closest they could ever get to real pu$$y is a stolen pair of panties...

Funny thing is these kids wear these things in crowded public areas such as the malls or on the beach.


----------



## Joey Joe Joe Jr. Shabadoo (Mar 22, 2013)

This was one of those fashion trends that I'm glad ended. My wife went through the dirty t-shirt phase in college and a few years after as did many of her friends, and she still cringes to look back on it. From memory, some of her were a baseball t-shirt for a fictional team called the "Swallows" which was printed across the front. Subtle. I was actually fine with this one, some of the others I was not okay with.

One was "Let's make a dirty movie" with a print from a 1970s porn movie poster on it, a bunch of naked ladies being filmed by some Burt Reynolds looking director and camera men.

Another was "I believe in happy endings" with a picture of some Disney princess with her hand shoved down prince charming's pants. Classy. 

Overall I think this is sort of a minor equivalent of being embarrassed of a past hairstyle, she can't be anything but embarrassed by it now. 

One of her friends was a pastor's daughter, nice girl and all that, and she said once that she can't believe she was ever willing to wear shirts advertising bj's to a bar, but then also believed that she was reasonable to be outraged when guys tried to take her up on the offer. 

I think some of it was just being young and dumb, some was a lack of self esteem and some was genuinely liking the attention.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


>


I just spit bourbon all over my laptop.

Bad for the sinuses.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I have what I think is a funny t shirt that I wear. However I tend to wear it to barbecues and fun parties rather than as general wear.

Not sure if the joke will 'work' across the pond in the US as leg over has a certain meaning in the UK.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I saw a t-shirt in the one of the open market stalls this weekend that said something along the lines of:

*Virginity* is not about *Dignity*
It's about lack of *Opportunity*


I wonder who will choose to wear that one.


----------



## yellowledbet (Sep 5, 2012)

a little off topic but in line with terrible shirts


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

yellowledbet said:


> a little off topic but in line with terrible shirts


Did you find that on the people of Walmart website. It looks like WalMart in the picture.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Did you find that on the people of Walmart website. It looks like WalMart in the picture.


*Actually, I think she bought that thing in Wally World!*


----------



## yellowledbet (Sep 5, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Did you find that on the people of Walmart website. It looks like WalMart in the picture.


Yep. Saw it on that site and it left a big enough impression on me to go dig it up for this thread.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's one:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a few shirts with sayings on them, but none of them are sexual. To me, if you are going to wear a shirt that says something, you need to mean it. I think the ones I have are funny, but I also believe them when I wear them. If you wear a shirt out in public that says "Kiss Me, I'm ..." (I've seen a variety of those, but just one example), can you really be mad at someone if they walked up to you and kissed you. If you are going to wear it, mean it.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm wearing one today. It says " I Like Naps"

Nothing more true than that


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> As an example, my brother mentioned that one of his homegirls at university was wearing a message t-shirt. Across her chest were the lettes in large "GIB" and then below "Good in Bed."
> 
> She wondered why she was getting all this attention. My brother is a real alpha male. No thought to how empowered a woman must be to wear whatever she damn well pleases....... he told "waht would you expect?"
> 
> Have you ever encountered clothing with messages on them, and thought, either WTF, do they realise how offensive that is, or whatever.........


I am not a prude by any means and swear like a trooper. My only vice! However, I find these tshirts very offensive. All it confirms to me is that the wearer is a bogan.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

My son has one on today. It says: 'Despite the look on my face, you are still talking'.

I have seen some shockers around, thankfully my daughters will not wear those kind of shirts.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Aside from Ts with vacation locations, I only have one that is funny. 

It says "Easily Distracted".


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

So I shouldn't have bought my wife the "Poke Me" shirt?


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

They were awesome when I was 14.


----------

